# Best SD rd for Kahr pm9 ???



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got a new Kahr pm9 and I was wondering what would be a good self defense round any suggestions ???
btw will the PM9 handle +p loads ??
Thanks


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

*Best SD rd for new Kahr PM9 ???*

delete


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

threads merged...1 is enough...


----------

